# Moving to Rhodes August 2009



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi all 

Me 25 and my partner Mark 27 are moving to Rhodes mid August this year and would love to chat with you all who have moved or are planning a move.

We are moving to Kalathos, renting an apartment to start.

Hope to hear from you soon

Mark and Christine


----------



## bellab99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi!!

My Husband Glen and I (both 24) are planning to move to Rhodes early next year!!

We saw from your thread that you are planning to rent, this is what we are also hoping to do, as it seems a safer bet to start off with!!

We were just wondering how you went about the whole process??Do you have a job and house ready for you when you get there? As we have stuggled to find many contacts, particularly employment wise! (I'm a nursery nurse and Glen is in sales, but both willing to do anything!)

Any information you could share with us would be very gratefully received, as we are desperate to get the ball rolling, but don't know where to start!!

Look forward to hearing from you!

Rachel and Glen.


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Rachel and Glen

Great to hear from you both, its so exciting that there are others that are doing the same of our ages !! were bouts are you both from? 

Yeah we are renting in Kalathos to start off, we went over at the end of May to sort final plans out. 
I would definately recommend that you both go out to arrange accomodation and jobs as we also struggled to arrange things from home, but will also warn you that there are so many people that say they want to move there whilst on holiday so the Greeks don't always take you to seriously to start but once you show them that you are serious they are really really helpful !

Mark has a job as he does air conditioning, I don't as of yet have a job but when asking around when we was last there I had job offers but they said to come and see them when we get over there ! so I'm not to worried.

If theres anything that we can help you both with at all then let us know, we will be over there from 19th Aug.

Hope to hear from you both soon 
Mark and Christine


----------



## bellab99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello Mark and Christine!

Thank you for replying so promptly!We have posted on here before, but with no success!

We are from Reading; not far from London. If you know it, then you will understand why we want to move!!lol!

We have experienced the Greek way of "organising" when we got married in LIndos last Sept, you just have to go with it and everything comes together eventually!

It is really reassuring to hear that other people our age are actually making the move......that it can be done!!

Thanks again for your advice, and no doubt we will have many more questions for you in the future if that's ok!!

Rachel and Glen.


----------

